# Herman Witsius



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2005)

Herman Witsius, Dutch Reformed theologian, was born in 1636 and died on October 22, 1708.


----------



## cupotea (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Herman Witsius, Dutch Reformed theologian, was born in 1636 and died on October 22, 1708.



His most famous work is "The Economy of the Covenants." But before reading it, I'd recommend hanving on hand "An Analysis of Herman Wistius's The Economy of the covenants" by D. Patrick Ramsey and Joel R. Beeke.


----------



## Peter (Oct 22, 2005)

I just read the bio of him in the analysis He was a godly Dutch Nadre Reformatie divine whose primary interest was experiential knowledge of Christ not merely cold and remote pedo/credo debates as one would get the impression from the PB  He was also a friend of covenanter exiles and the 2nd Scots reformation & the SL&C.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2005)

The Life and Theology of Herman Witsius (1636-1708) by Joel Beeke


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 25, 2005)

His 'Apostle's Creed' is also VERY good.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> His most famous work is "The Economy of the Covenants." But before reading it, I'd recommend hanving on hand "An Analysis of Herman Wistius's The Economy of the covenants" by D. Patrick Ramsey and Joel R. Beeke.



Does anyone else think it necessary to read this with Witsius' work? I'm am interested to know what contribution it makes before I purchase it.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Mar 9, 2006)

I have Beeke's Analysis. I would say it's good, but it really is just an outline. A bare outline. A good one, but a bare outline. But it doesn't go into commentary or anything, just a broad, simple outline. Imagine if Battle's Analysis of the Institutes was about seventy pages instead of four hundred and that's what you have.

I'd say: if you have the money it is worth having if you are going to really spend some time with Witsius' book. If you don't necessarily have the extra cash then the contents page of Witius' book gives enough broad outline of itself...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

_Sacred Dissertations on What is Commonly Called the Apostles' Creed, Vol. I_

_Sacred Dissertations on What is Commonly Called the Apostles' Creed, Vol. II_


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 6, 2007)

This is one of the best, most thorough and thoughtful presentations of confessional Reformed theology in the 17th century. Please get it. Read it. Mark it well. Learn it. Inwardly digest it (to borrow from the BCP). You won't regret it.

This is a basic (not to say easy), fundamental, work in Reformed theology. Ignorance of this work is one the curses of the current controversies over covenant theology. 

rsc



Jeff_Bartel said:


> Does anyone else think it necessary to read this with Witsius' work? I'm am interested to know what contribution it makes before I purchase it.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 6, 2007)

Back in the '90s, the Den Dulk Foundation published 5 vols. of Witsius' works: _Economy_, parts 1&2, _Apostle's Creed_, parts 1&2, and _Lord's Prayer_, a single volume.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 6, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Back in the '90s, the Den Dulk Foundation published 5 vols. of Witsius' works: _Economy_, parts 1&2, _Apostle's Creed_, parts 1&2, and _Lord's Prayer_, a single volume.



Wow. I've got all these - that must have been one FAT volume! (or Tiny print...)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

Reformation Heritage Books has a special price on Herman Witsius' _The Economy of the Covenants_, 2 vol. ($25.00).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 12, 2007)

Herman Witsius was born on February 12, 1636.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 16, 2007)

_On the Character of a True Theologian_ (a wonderful tract), edited by Ligon Duncan, has a helpful bibliography for building a theological student's core library, including "pre-seminary reading" and "building a basic ministerial library."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2007)

_The restoration of the Jews: An extract from Herman Witsius_

Herman Witsius, _The restitution of Israel not incompatible with the spirituality and universality of the Kingdom of Christ, demonstrated from the prophecies of Ezekiel_


----------

